# Auto throw turnout, IR detection



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Howdy,

Been looking into this stuff tonight, and have come across a video which is pretty much what I'd like to setup on a couple of switches on my mainline (simpler for the kids)






Is there a product out there that will do this for me, withough being stupidly expensive? He's scratchbuilt the electronics, which I'm not too keen on doing yet.

I'm about to delve into the Circuitron catalogue, so tee if the hare/wabbit will do what I need. but more Ideas the better 


and also, I'd like to know if you can use momentary switches (and or direct DCC control via a decoder) to control the turnout independant to the IR setup. say to manually set the switch position when the loco is approaching from the non IR sensed direction (the foward way?)

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Page 35 of this Curcitron PDF
http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/cat/301CAT.pdf

mentions



> NON-DERAILING TURNOUT CONTROL
> 
> APPLICATION: To provide automatic activation of switch machines by approaching trains in
> order to properly align the points so that derailments are prevented.
> ...


Looks like it'll do pretty much exactly what I want?

I gather the DT-4 and TC-3 are Curcuitron model #'s .... because the DT-4, sorta has a digitrax feel to it?



EDIT:
Can the DT-4 handle led singnalling too? It might be cool to add in the future 


EDIT#2:
I also need some IRDOT-2 ... or similar?
http://www.micromark.com/irdot-2-infra-red-detector-of-trains-standard,8708.html


This is more involved than I thought ... I'm gonna sleep on it.

EDIT#3: I'm pretty much guaranteed to be using a tortise motor (but I'm considering the Cobalts too, but not 100% sure on them)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's typically called a non-derailing switch, very common in the O-gauge 3-rail world. Looks like the first reference does exactly what you want to do.

You will need some sort of detection for oncoming trains, so the IR detectors will be required. The one you reference is pretty expensive, I bought some off eBay for $12/ea, they included the board and the IR sensors.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

My switchman is pretty inept at times...senior moments maybe 
So I've given some thot to auto control of some main line
turnouts.

I read the data. It claims to be an ON/OFF switch. Latching
or Momentary? I need

I use positive polarity cap discharge on my turnout control buttons
feeding twin coil Pecos. Can this unit handle that?

Were the detectors you bought from this company or are there
more inexpensive ways to do the detection?

Think I've seen schematics for scratch building optical or IR
detectors.

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

These are the ones that I bought, they will control lots of things using the IR sensors. I put the sensor and the pickup in a mile-post for my modular build to control a signal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Logic-Delay...223236?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2319d4ab44


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

I done the same thing as the little ones tend to be a bit rough when it comes to
handling locos.
I bought these from U.S. and I'm pleased with just how simple and how great they work. You can download the Manuals from their site and check them out.
MRD1 - Single & Simple 


http://www.azatrax.com/ir-model-train-detector.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like that one oldSmokey, the relay makes it pretty bulletproof as far as connecting it to other stuff.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheers Smokey, I'll have to give that a read-up tonight before bed :thumbsup:


----------

